# Seguimento América do Norte - 2009



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2009 às 12:42)

*Assim estão hoje as temperaturas no Canadá:*







[/IMG]


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jan 2009 às 16:08)

Tá fresquinho hein ??  O Canadá tem tido cá uma dose de frio e neve nos ultimos tempos que é obra.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2009 às 08:37)

*Graves inundações no noroeste dos Estados Unidos, milhares de pessoas foram evacuadas*

Graves inundações atingiram quarta-feira o Estado de Washington, noroeste dos Estados Unidos, onde vários milhares de pessoas foram chamados a abandonar as suas casas devido à rápida subida das águas, segundo as autoridades e os meios de comunicação social locais. Entre quarta-feira e hoje, as cadeias das Cascatas e os Montes Olímpicos devem receber entre 20 a 30 centímetros de chuva, susceptíveis de fazer derreter uma parte da espessa camada de neve que caiu desde Dezembro na região, segundo o gabinete da governadora Chris Gregoire.
"Inundações de grande amplitude estão prestes a acontecer em oito a dez rios no oeste do Estado de Washington, com níveis recorde previstos para o rio Puyallup, perto de Orting, e para o Newaukum, perto de Chehalis", revelou a mesma fonte. Orting (6.000 habitantes) e Chehalis (7.000) situam-se, respectivamente, 60 quilómetros a Sul e 130 quilómetros a sudoeste da grande cidade do Estado, Seattle.
Milhares de pessoas na região de Orting, até 26.000 segundo a cadeia de televisão local KOMO, receberam ordem para abandonar as suas casas antes de serem atingidos pela subida das águas. As autoridades esperam que os níveis de cheia sejam excedidos largamente na madrugada de quarta-feira para hoje. Onze condados do Estado foram englobados quarta-feira à noite num alerta às inundações lançado pelo serviço meteorológico nacional (NWS).
A KOMO mostrou imagens recolhidas de helicóptero na região do condado de Snohomish, a norte Seattle, onde casas, algumas ainda habitadas, e automóveis emergiam no meio de extensões de água enlameada. Dezenas de estradas inundadas estão intransitáveis. As autoridades fecharam quarta-feira à noite, pouco antes das 18:00 (02:00 de hoje em Lisboa), o principal eixo norte-sul da região, a auto-estrada 5, que liga Seattle a Oregon, indicou o departamento dos Transportes do Estado. A linha de comboio Amtrak, entre Seattle e Portland (Oregon), também foi fechada, segundo o Seattle Times. Todo o noroeste do Estado ficou assim isolado do resto dos Estados Unidos, porque os eixos Oeste-Este foram encerrados na cadeia das Cascatas devido a riscos de avalancha.
Desde o início Dezembro, o Estado de Washington recebeu quantidades impressionantes de neve, que chegou a atingir os dois metros em Spokane, uma cidade de 200.000 habitantes situada 450 quilómetros a leste de Seattle, e a 700 metros de altitude. Nesta região, a governadora anunciou ter mobilizado 200 membros da Guarda nacional para ajudar a retirar a neve dos tectos, a fim de evitar os riscos de desmoronamento das construções.

© 2009 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2009 às 08:46)

*Inundações isolam a região de Seattle do resto dos Estados Unidos*

A região Seattle (noroeste) ficou quinta-feira isolada do resto dos Estados Unidos devido às graves inundações que forçaram cerca de 30.000 pessoas a abandonar as suas casas, segundo as autoridades locais. Devido às chuvas torrenciais e ao degelo, a rápida subida das águas cortou todas as vias de comunicação terrestres entre o noroeste do Estado de Washington, onde vivem cerca de três milhões de pessoas, e o Sul, para o Estado vizinho Oregon. Nenhuma vítima foi assinalada.
A auto-estrada 5, principal eixo norte-sul habitualmente percorrido por 10.000 camiões por dia, está cortada, bem como a linha de caminho de ferro entre Seattle e Portland, Oregon. As três únicas estradas que ligam Seattle ao leste do Estado também foram fechadas, desta vez devido a fortes riscos de avalancha sobre a cadeia das Cascatas. A única maneira de deixar Seattle quinta-feira era por via aérea.
A circulação de mercadorias ficou "totalmente paralisada", explicou a secretária aos Transportes do Estado, Paula Hammond. Escassez em pão e ovos foram assinaladas em Spokane, 450 quilómetros a leste Seattle. Todos os rios da região do Puget Sound, o estreito golfo que liga Seattle ao oceano Pacífico, excederam a sua quota de cheia, deixando alguns bairros debaixo de água. Na região de Orting, 60 quilómetros a Sul de Seattle, mais de 30.000 pessoas tiveram de abandonar as suas casas sendo acolhidas em refúgios, montados pela Cruz Vermelha, segundo um cálculo baseado em números dos serviços de urgência locais.
Entre quarta e quinta-feira, o Estado recebeu entre 20 a 30 centímetros de chuva, o que fez derreter parte da espessa camada de neve, até dois metros, que caiu desde Dezembro na região, de acordo com o serviço meteorológico nacional (NWS). Só na cidade costeira de South Bend caíram 37 centímetros de chuva apenas na quarta-feira. "Trata-se de um dos episódios de inundações mais memorável", afirmou um meteorologista do NWS, Doug McDonnal.
O Estado de Washington é conhecido pela a humidade do seu clima, mas "o número de inundações que tivemos estes últimos anos é incrível", acrescentou.
© 2009 LUSA


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

Muito se tem falado de frio... Ora vamos lá aquecer um pouco as coisas.

Mas quais anomalias de -10ºC ou +10ºC, qual quê?! O que está a dar são anomalias de +20 a +30ºC

O norte do Canadá, viveu na última semana verdadeiros dias de primavera, com temperaturas positivas, quando o normal seriam estar uns -30ºC.

O calor havia de ir para algum sitio.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

Uma violenta tempestade de gelo afectou o estado de Kentucky




> *Deadly ice storm leaves 1.3 million powerless *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Kentucky Facing Record Power Outage in Ice Storm Aftermath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2009 às 21:02)

Estas tempestades de gelo têm efeitos devastadores


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2009 às 21:04)

Tempestades de gelo, são um fenomeno incrivel, mas aterrador no que toca a destruição devido ao peso do gelo


----------



## StormFairy (4 Fev 2009 às 00:58)

Algumas fotos da Neve na Quinta onde mora uma das minhas irmãs em New Jersey USA

1ª Grande lição : NUNCA sair com gelo na estrada sem no minimo por as correntes...





Lá veio a ajuda





E algo que é é indispensável ao meu cunhado, de outra forma não saía de casa de manhã.










Panorâmica da frente da Quinta


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Fev 2009 às 18:19)

*Tornado kills 8 people in Oklahoma*

DALLAS (Reuters) – A tornado killed eight people when it struck a small town in Oklahoma and up to 30 people were missing, local officials said on Wednesday.

The tornado, one of three to hit the state on Tuesday night, cut a half-mile (0.8-km) swath through Lone Grove, halfway between Oklahoma City and Dallas, Texas, said Michelann Ooten of the Oklahoma Department of Emergency Management.

"Eight fatalities have been confirmed ... and 14 injured," Ooten told Reuters.

Local media said the death toll could climb as high as 15.

Ken Grace, the sheriff for Carter County which includes Lone Grove, said rescuers were searching the rubble.

"There may be up to 30 people missing," he told Reuters by telephone.


----------



## Luis França (16 Fev 2009 às 01:16)

*Storm Chaser Believes Global Warming Responsible for Early Activity in Tornado Alley*



> ARLINGTON, TX - 22-year veteran storm chaser Martin Lisius tracked the supercell thunderstorm that produced tornadoes in the Texas-Oklahoma Red River area yesterday. He believes that global warming is causing earlier severe weather activity on the US Southern Plains.
> 
> "Over the past several years, I've seen an earlier arrival of spring, particularly in North Texas and Oklahoma," Lisius said. "March used to be what we considered the start of tornado season here, but February is looking more like March did. I'm even planting my tomatoes a little earlier each year."
> 
> Lisius believes global warming is responsible for warmer waters in the Gulf of Mexico, the fuel that drives severe weather in Tornado Alley each spring. He says yesterday's outbreak of violent weather was caused by an intense upper level system that clashed with Gulf air that was warmer and moister than usual for February.


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2009 às 18:29)

Gravity wave" powered late-season snowstorm



> "Gravity wave" powered late-season snowstorm
> 
> By Anthony R. Wood
> 
> ...



http://www.philly.com/inquirer/loca...wave_quot__powered_late-season_snowstorm.html




March's Fierce Snowstorm Winds Down



> For most residents along the eastern seaboard who battled a fierce storm today with record snowfall, gusting winds, deadly roads and widespread power outages, the worst is over, according to forecasters.
> 
> The massive snowstorm that barreled across the northeast and southern states will give way to gusting winds and cold temperatures overnight, according to AccuWeather.com. Heavy snowfall will continue to plague Maine and parts of New England into Tuesday.
> 
> ...



http://abcnews.go.com/US/Weather/story?id=6993410&page=1


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2009 às 00:54)

Uma localidade teve que ser evacuada devido a um fenómeno curioso. Ventos fortes arrastaram gelo do Lago Huron (Grandes Lagos) para dentro das localidades danificando as habitações.
















> *Strong winds push ice into beachfront homes along Saginaw Bay*
> by Tom Gilchrist and Pati LaLonde | The Bay City Times
> Monday March 09, 2009, 9:24 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2009 às 15:19)

*Inundações nos EUA obrigam populações a abandonar casas*

Vídeo

Está declarado o estado de emergência no Dacota do Norte e em parte do Minnesota. Os dois Estados americanos são atingidos por fortes inundações que em alguma zonas levarão as águas a subir maisde 12 metros. 
As autoridades mobilizaram 1.700 homens da guarda nacional para verificar diques e barragens e prestar ajuda às populações. Muitas pessoas tiveram que deixar as suas casas. Outras preparam-se para fazer o mesmo. “Pusémos lá em cima tudo o que gostamos, fotografias, quadros, coisas que não podemos substituir. Não arranjámos uma carrinha de mudanças, mas o resto das coisas não tem importância, é mobília que podemos substituir. Portanto, se for preciso, sim, estamos prontos a partir”, disse Janeen Kobrinsky, residente na cidade de Fargo. Em muitas localidades, centenas de voluntários juntaram-se às equipas da cruz vermelha para ajudarem a erguer barreiras de sacos de areia. 
Os meteorologistas dizem que as baixas temperaturas deverão evitar que a neve das montanhas comece a derreter e agrave a situação. No entanto, as águas não deverão começar a recuar antes de quarta-feira.

Euronews


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

*Neve atinge Dakota do Norte, afetada por enchentes*

Depois de ser tomada pelas águas do Rio Vermelho, a cidade americana de Fargo é atingida por uma tempestade de neve. A nevasca começou quando o gelo do inverno começava a derreter. 
A neve piora a situação na cidade do estado da Dakota do Norte. A região já passa pela pior inundação em 112 anos. De acordo com engenheiros, a nevasca pode gerar ondas que vão enfraquecer as barreiras de sacos de areia, usadas para proteger Fargo. A cidade de Moorhead, na margem oposta do Rio Vermelho, no estado de Minnesota, também está ameaçada. Os diques do Rio Vermelho têm 77 km de extensão e correm o risco de se romperem, o que poderia deixar desabrigadas cerca de 100 mil pessoas. A cheia do rio foi causada pelo degelo das águas na semana passada, com a chegada da primavera no hemisfério norte. 

Band.com.br


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2009 às 22:30)

*Incêndios e tornados deixam seis mortos e vários feridos nos EUA*

Os bombeiros lutavam, nesta sexta-feira, contra incêndios florestais nos estados do Texas e de Oklahoma, enquanto equipes de resgate removiam os escombros, após a passagem de tornados por Tennessee e Arkansas. 
Três pessoas morreram, e 32 casas foram destruídas no Texas, onde os fortes ventos avivavam o fogo, que queimou cerca de 40.500 hectares, informou o Serviço Florestal estadual. Já o governador de Oklahoma declarou estado de emergência em 21 condados, nesta sexta, depois que 49 pessoas ficaram feridas e 100 casas foram destruídas pelo fogo deflagrado ontem. Além disso, três pessoas morreram, e 23 ficaram feridas, após a passagem de um tornado na localidade de Mena, na quinta à noite, informou o Departamento de Emergências do Arkansas. As tormentas atingiram mais de 150 residências e lojas em 11 condados.
Pelo menos nove pessoas ficaram feridas, nesta sexta, quando uma importante tormenta eléctrica gerou tornados na cidade de Murfreesboro, no Tennessee, informaram funcionários locais. "Continuamos na etapa de busca e resgate", disse à AFP o porta-voz da agência de emergências do Tennessee, Donnie Smith. "Estamos recebendo muitos informes sobre casas destruídas".

Último Segundo


----------



## Vince (27 Abr 2009 às 00:49)

Impressionante linha de tempestades neste momento nos EUA, quase da fronteira do México até ao Canadá


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2009 às 19:40)

*Meteo Nord America: I forti estremi del clima nordamericano: fino a +34°C sull'East Coast degli States*

La dinamica delle grandi ondate di caldo sul settore nord orientale degli Stati Uniti è sempre la medesima: un blocco di aria fredda di origine canadese sta scivolando verso la California, e questo porta ad un'inevitabile risalita d'aria più calda direttamente dal Golfo del Messico verso lo Stato di New York. Le temperature, in questo caso, sono risalite fino a valori estivi anche lungo la costa nord orientale.
Le massime della giornata di ieri hanno raggiunto i +33,9°C a Newark, ed a Philadelphia, ma anche +33,3°C a Washington, ed a Atlantic City, e +32,8°C a Richmond. Ma anche molto più a nord, si sono registrati +31,1°C a Providence, e +30,6°C a Boston.
Perfino le temperature minime notturne sono state molto elevate: si sono raggiunti i +20,0°C ad Atlantic City, ed i +19,4°C a Richmond. Si tratta di temperature che, in queste zone, vengono normalmente raggiunte in luglio: ad Atlantic City, nel New Jersey, la media delle minime di Aprile è di +4°C, quella delle massime di +16°C. *Lo scarto termico positivo raggiunto ieri ammonta dunque a +16°C, sia per le minime che per le massime.* Aria più fredda è invece giunta sul Canada orientale, dove le massime, dopo aver toccato anche qui i +30°C, sono calate di 10-15°C.
Il fronte di irruzione di aria fredda è attualmente posizionato sugli Stati Centrali, dove piove con manifestazioni temporalesche (caduti 71,0 mm di pioggia a Waterloo e 63,6 mm a Topeka), mentre le temperature ad ovest di questa linea sono piuttosto basse (sta nevicando a Denver, in Colorado, con +1°C).

il Meteo Giornale

*Canada tra il gran caldo della regione Laurenziana*

Temperature insolitamente alte sabato 25 aprile in gran parte del Canada sudorientale. La massima più alta è stata registrata a St.Clothilde, in Quebec, con 29,9°C. Altre massime sopra i 27°C si sono registrate diffusamente in Quebec e Ontario meridionali. Citiamo: St.Anicet 29,5°C, Varennes 29,4°C, Windsor 29,3°C, La Tuque 29,2°C, Lennoxville 29,1°C, Montreal-Dorval e Toronto-Buttonville 28,3°C, Beauceville 28,2°C, Sarnia 28,1°C, Toronto-Pearson 27,9°C, Hamilton 27,8°C, Bagotville 27,6°C, Quebec 27,4°C. Si tratta di temperature 15°/20°C superiori ai valori medi delle massime di aprile, Bagotville ha una media delle massime di aprile di 7,6°C, Windsor di 13,4°C.

il Meteo Giornale


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2009 às 17:20)

*Severe Thunderstorm Warning*





CopyRight@WeatherOnline

Statement as of 11:06 AM CDT em 29 de Abril de 2009

... A Severe Thunderstorm Warning remains in effect until 1145 am CDT
for eastern Pontotoc... Hughes... northern Coal and Seminole
counties... At 1106 am CDT... National Weather Service Doppler radar detected severe thunderstorms along a line extending from 4 miles east of
Seminole to 3 miles southwest of Gerty to 3 miles south of Tupelo... 
moving east at 40 mph.
Hazards in the warning include... hail up to the size of nickels... wind gusts to 60 mph... 

* locations in the warning include Ada... Allen... Atwood... Bowlegs... 
Byng... Calvin... Centrahoma... Cromwell... Dustin... Fittstown... 
Francis... Gerty... Holdenville... Horntown... Jesse... Lamar... Lima... 
little... Sasakwa... Seminole... Spaulding... Stonewall... Stuart... 
Tupelo... Wetumka... Wewoka and Yeager.

This includes Interstate 40 between mile markers 203 and 213.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

Severe thunderstorms can produce tornadoes with no advance warning.
Move immediately to a storm shelter... basement or sturdy building if
a tornado is sighted.

Severe Thunderstorm Watch 209 remains in effect until 400 PM CDT

Oklahoma counties included are Atoka Bryan Choctaw Coal Haskell Hughes Johnston Latimer Le Flore McCurtain Marshall Pittsburg Pontotoc Pushmataha Seminole 

Weather UnderGround


----------



## Vince (29 Abr 2009 às 18:20)

Desde há vários dias que tem havido tempestades que se iniciam ao final da tarde como é normal nesta altura do ano, com inundações rápidas, alguns tornados e muito granizo em vários estados. Esse sistema de hoje é um SCM foi um pouco diferente e desenvolveu-se na noite/madrugada americana e também já provocou algumas inundações. É provavel que  lá ao fim da tarde (nossa noite) os outflow boundaries deste sistema façam disparar  muitas outras tempestades, talvez por isso um pouco mais cedo do que tem sido o habitual nos últimos dias.


*Satélite Últimas 12 horas*





*Radar actual:*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2009 às 19:05)

Imagem no Google Earth às 18h55 (Hora de Portugal Continental):


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2009 às 00:41)

Em conferência a partir do skype, eu, o ajrebelo, o Vince, o psm, o Saul, o teles e o Gilmet, temos estado assistir de forma vibrante, como se de um jogo de futebol se tratasse, aos desenvolvimentos em directo de umas "pequenas células" no Texas, que têm dado *muita* animação.

Alguns prints de vídeos em directo de carros que andam no terreno.

























































Link


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2009 às 00:43)

Ver a formação de um tornado em directo pela Internet, que progresso tecnológico que temos hoje !
O característico eco em gancho no radar (hook echo) da supercélula há 20 minutos atrás (00:22)


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2009 às 01:58)

E mais um tornado neste preciso momento nos EUA a sul de Garden City, Kansas,  numa célula que está 280km a norte do tornado anterior.





http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/5755/45960526.jpg


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2009 às 10:03)

Alguns tornados de ontem, nomeadamente da célula que estava a E/NE de Plainview que foi uma verdadeira fábrica de tornados.


[VIDEO]http://www.lightningboy.net/files/flash/042909_BNVN_Plainview_TX_Tornadoes.flv[/VIDEO]


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Mai 2009 às 21:26)

boas

Vai começar mais uma caçada, desta vez não existe qualquer aviso de tornados mas podem assistir em directo neste link

http://www.tornadovideos.net/full-screen-chaser-video.php

abraços


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2009 às 00:31)

*Texas*

Tornado Watch  - Statement as of 06:03 PM CDT em 01 de Maio de 2009

Tornado Watch 222 remains in effect until 1000 PM CDT for the 
following locations

Texas counties included are Archer Baylor Childress, Clay Cooke Cottle, Dickens Fannin Fisher, Foard Grayson Hardeman, Haskell Jack Jones, Kent King Knox, Montague Motley Shackelford, Stonewall Throckmorton Wichita, 
Wilbarger wise Young  


*Arkansas*

Tornado Warning  - Statement as of 06:21 PM CDT em 01 de Maio de 2009

... A Tornado Warning remains in effect until 700 PM CDT for
northwestern Madison... southeastern Benton and northeastern
Washington counties... 
At 620 PM CDT... Weather Service Doppler radar continued to indicate a
severe thunderstorm capable of producing a tornado. This storm was
located near Sonora... moving east at 20 mph. Some locations near the path of this storm include... Goshen... Tuttle... Mayfield... War Eagle... Wesley... best... Hindsville... Georgetown... Japton and Clifty.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... If you are near the path of this storm... take cover now! If no underground shelter is available move to an interior room on the lowest floor. Mobile homes and vehicles should be abandoned for more substantial shelter. Avoid windows! 

Weather UnderGround


----------



## Vince (2 Mai 2009 às 23:47)

Algumas fotos do dia de ontem em Stamford, Texas:





(c) stormhighway.com





(c) stormhighway.com





(c) stormhighway.com


Hoje as previsões são moderadas, 







Mas há uma hora atrás vento de mais de 120km/h  provavelmente devido a um downburst duma tempestade derrubou a cobertura de umas instalações desportivas na região de Dallas havendo cerca de 6 feridos para já.








*
Cobertura video em directo aqui:*
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/livevideo/?nvid=57424&live=yes




> *7 injured, 1 critically, in Dallas Cowboys practice arena collapse*
> An air-supported canopy over the Dallas Cowboys' practice field collapsed during a heavy thunderstorm Saturday afternoon, leaving one person critically injured and six others hurt, firefighters said.
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/05/02/cowboys.practice.field.collapse/index.html


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2009 às 20:38)

Vince disse:


> *
> Cobertura video em directo aqui:*
> http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/livevideo/?nvid=57424&live=yes
> 
> ...



Um vídeo sobre o que o *Vince* tinha referido no tópico anterior, dando conta da violência da tempestade:


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mai 2009 às 22:39)

Tornado Warning - Statement as of 05:32 PM EDT em 03 de Maio de 2009

The National Weather Service in Peachtree City has issued a Tornado Warning for... 
western Bartow County in northwest Georgia
southeastern Floyd County in northwest Georgia
northeastern Polk County in northwest Georgia

* until 615 PM EDT
* at 530 PM EDT... local law enforcement reported a funnel cloud on 
Highway 27 just north of Cedartown... or 12 miles west of 
Taylorsville... moving northeast at 30 mph.
* Other locations in the warning include but are not limited to
Euharlee and Kingston.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... This storm has a history of producing damage across eastern Alabama. Heavy rainfall may obscure this tornado. Take cover now! If you wait to see or hear it coming... it will be too late to get to a safe place.
If you see wind damage... large hail or significant flooding... wait until after the storm has passed... and then call the National Weather Service toll free at 1 8 6 6 7 6 3 4 4 6 6.
A Severe Thunderstorm Watch remains in effect until 800 PM EDT Sunday
evening for northern Georgia. 

529 PM EDT sun may 3 2009

... A Tornado Warning remains in effect until 545 PM EDT for south
central Floyd and northern Polk counties... 
At 529 PM EDT... local law enforcement reported a funnel cloud. This 
possible tornado was located near Cedartown... moving northeast at 30 
mph. Other locations in the warning include but are not limited to Fish
Creek... Seney... Lindale and Aragon.

Precautionary/preparedness actions... This storm has a history of producing damage across eastern Alabama. Heavy rainfall may obscure this tornado. Take cover now! If you wait to see or hear it coming... it will be too late to get to a safe place.
If you see wind damage... large hail or significant flooding... wait
until after the storm has passed... and then call the National Weather
Service toll free at 1 8 6 6 7 6 3 4 4 6 6.

A Severe Thunderstorm Watch remains in effect until 800 PM EDT Sunday
evening for northern Georgia.

Fonte: UnderGound


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2009 às 09:54)

Mais um punhado de imagens dos últimos dias


*25 Abril*






Oklahoma/Panhandle (c) Mike Peregrine





Oklahoma/Panhandle (c) Mike Peregrine





Oklahoma/Panhandle (c) Mike Peregrine





Elk City (c) Brandon Sullivan


Roger Mills County - (c)Brian Emfinger

(c)Jason A.C. Brock





(c) Brendon Lindsey







*26 Abril*

SW Oklahom - (c) Brian Emfinger
(c) Brian Emfinger





(c) Darin Brunin


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2009 às 13:27)

Ontem à noite na Alameda dos Tornados (Tornado Alley) formou-se apenas uma supercélula no norte do Texas que não gerou nenhum tornado. O único destaque da noite nessa zona foi o facto de uma serie de chasers devido a uma estrada ou ponte interdita se terem aventurado na zona de precipitação intensa da célula, prática nunca recomendada e que na gíria se denomina por "punching the core". Isso acabou por ter prejuízos para muitos, bastantes pára-brisas rachados e chapa amolgada. As pedras por vezes atingiam os 10cm.













Mas ontem o evento mais significativo foi um tornado que provocou ainda bastante estragos em zonas residenciais mas sem vítimas graves, não na Tornado Alley mas já quase junto à costa leste, em Rocky Mount na Carolina do Norte. Os "chasers" foram a própria população que inundaram as televisões com centenas de fotografias e videos.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Vídeos aqui:
http://www.wral.com/weather/asset_gallery/5088738/


----------



## miguel (6 Mai 2009 às 13:37)

Ontem estive a acompanhar a caçada de vários caçadores de tempestades em directo e vi essa célula rebentar do nada no Texas por volta das 23horas hora de Portugal...foi curioso ver a correria dos vários carros na zona para a intersectarem


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Mai 2009 às 17:16)

As vezes temos que ter muita paciência  

Breaking Weather
TSR INTERCEPTS SUPERCELL IN NORTHWEST TEXAS. TORNADOES STRIKE IN NORTH CAROLINA

Date: Wed, May 6th, 2009 1:00:01 pm






(Above) Byron Turk, Marcus Gutuierez, and Kyle Wheeler fight bordem while waiting for storms to fire.






(Above) Sean Casey checks for signs of storms on radar.






(Above) Supercell with wallcloud moves across Northwest Texas on Tuesday.



TSR chased a nice supercell across northwestern Texas on Tuesday evening. While it produced large hail, multiple wall clouds, and a brief funnel, no tornadoes formed. However, every vehicle in our convey will need their windsheild replaced tomorrow! On Wednesday we are off to Norman, Oklahoma where we will meet up with Dr. Josh Wurman and the rest of the scientists involved with Vortex 2, which is a massive research project designed to study tornadoes this spring. Vortex 2 launches next week and will be in high gear throughmid-June.

Tornadoes Cause damage in Parts of North Carolina

At least a dozen homes were damaged and two minor injuries were reported on Tuesday as tornadoes moved through Nash and Wilson counties in North Carolina. More severe weather was reported throughout the eastern seaboard as well.

Vamos ver o que acontece esta noite


----------



## Vince (6 Mai 2009 às 18:46)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> As vezes temos que ter muita paciência



Hoje deve estar mais calmo no Texas e Oklahoma, talvez alguma acção no leste e norte.















Entretanto mais umas fotografias de ontem, deste vez no Nebraska:





(c) chasetours.com





(c) chasetours.com





(c) chasetours.com



E ainda um timelapse impressionante da célula de Rocky Mount:
http://stormhighway.com/blog/may509raleigh1.shtml
Tão belo quanto assustador.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2009 às 13:32)

*Tornados matam três pessoas na região central dos EUA* 

Uma série de tornados matou pelo menos três pessoas na região central dos Estados Unidos. Só no estado do Missouri foram ao menos dois tornados. Moradores flagaram a chegada dos fenômenos. 
As tempestades destruíram sessenta casas, arrastaram carros e arrancaram árvores. Escolas ficaram fechadas nesta quinta, por causa da falta de energia elétrica, que atingiu milhares de pessoas. Em Oklahoma, os ventos chegaram a cento e sessenta quilômetros por hora. 

Band


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

Fotografias de *12 de Maio*






(c) Nathan Edwards






(c) Nathan Edwards






(c) Nathan Edwards







(c) Scott Olson




Um vídeo de *13 de Maio* dum «Rain-wrapped Tornado», bastante perigosos porque estão escondidos pela chuva.





Algumas fotografias de *15 de Maio*







(c) Sam Dienst





(c) Sam Dienst






(c) chasethestorms.com






(c) Meteomedia





(c) Meteomedia





(c) Meteomedia





(c) Meteomedia





(c) Meteomedia


----------



## irpsit (31 Mai 2009 às 06:11)

Algo de soberbo!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2009 às 17:28)

*Lightning Strikes Plane After Takeoff From Oakland*

A Southwest Airlines plane landed safely back at Oakland International Airport this morning after being struck by lightning shortly after its departure, airport spokeswoman Rosemary Barnes said. Southwest Airlines Flight No. 2197 departed from Oakland at 6:30 a.m. and was headed to Burbank when the crew reported that the aircraft had been struck by lightning somewhere near Salinas, Barnes said.
The pilots decided to return to Oakland, where the plane landed safely. Barnes said the pilots did not declare an emergency and that no injuries were reported. The passengers were taken off the plane and seated on another flight to Burbank, which departed later in the morning, she said.
The incident comes the same week an Air France jet plunged into the Atlantic. Investigators speculate the jumbo jet was caught in a storm and could have been hit by lightning. A spokesperson for Southwest Airlines was not immediately available for comment.

BAYAREA news


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

Este fim de tarde está a ser claramente marcado por avisos de ocorrência de tornados em extensas áreas do centro, nordeste e sueste dos Estados Unidos. 
Não é todos os dias que existe tão elevado número de avisos espalhados pelo país.

*Tornado Watch:*

COLORADO - Adams, Arapahoe, Broomfield, Denver, Douglas, Elbert, Boulder, Jefferson, Larimer, Lincoln, Kit Carson, Weld, Logan, Morgan, Phillips, Sedgwick, Washington, Yuma.
GEORGIA - Pierce.
IOWA - Mills, Montgomery, Adair, Adams, Cass, Fremont, Page, Pottawattamie, Ringgold, Taylor, Union.
KANSAS - Atchison, Brown, Phillips, Republic, Doniphan, Jewell, Marshall, Nemaha, Smith, Washington, Johnson, Leavenworth, Wyandotte, Cheyenne, Decatur, Norton, Rawlins, Sherman, Thomas.
KENTUCKY - McCreary, Whitley.
MISSOURI - DeKalb, Gentry, Andrew, Atchison, Buchanan, Holt, Nodaway, Worth, Saline, Schuyler, Adair, Audrain, Boone, Caldwell, Callaway, Carroll, Cass, Chariton, Clay, Clinton, Cole, Cooper, Daviess, Gasconade, Grundy, Harrison, Howard, Jackson, Johnson, Knox, Lafayette, Lewis, Linn, Livingston, Macon, Marion, Mercer, Moniteau, Monroe, Montgomery, Osage, Pettis, Shelby, Sullivan, Platte, Putnam, Ralls, Randolph, Ray.
NEBRASKA - Jefferson, Johnson, Adams, Buffalo, Butler, Cass, Clay, Dawson, Douglas, Fillmore, Franklin, Furnas, Gage, Gosper, Greeley, Hall, Hamilton, Harlan, Howard, Kearney, Lancaster, Merrick, Garden, Hayes, Phelps, Polk, Nance, Nemaha, Nuckolls, Otoe, Pawnee, Richardson, Saline, Sarpy, Saunders, Seward, Sherman, Thayer, Valley, Webster, York, Arthur, Banner, Logan, McPherson, Chase, Cheyenne, Custer, Deuel, Dundy, Frontier, Hitchcock, Keith, Kimball, Lincoln, Morrill, Perkins, Red Willow, Scotts Bluff.
OHIO - Athens, Belmont, Carroll, Harrison, Jefferson, Coshocton, Guernsey, Meigs, Monroe, Morgan, Muskingum, Noble, Perry, Tuscarawas, Washington, Columbiana.
PENNSYLVANIA - Beaver, Butler, Fayette, Greene, Washington, Allegheny, Armstrong, Indiana, Lawrence, Westmoreland.
WEST VÍRGINIA - Roane, Taylor, Barbour, Braxton, Brooke, Calhoun, Doddridge, Gilmer, Hancock, Harrison, Jackson, Lewis, Marion, Marshall, Mason, Monongalia, Ohio, Pleasants, Preston, Randolph, Ritchie, Tucker, Tyler, Upshur, Wetzel, Wirt, Wood.
WYOMING - Laramie, Goshen, Platte.

Fonte: UnderGround


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 01:06)

A leste de Kansas City neste momento:


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 01:29)

Outra supercélula no Nebraska


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 01:42)

Imagens recolhidas há pouco: 






*Tornado Vídeos - Chasers em directo*


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 02:45)

Comboio de supercélulas no Minnesota


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 11:04)

Alguns imagens de ontem e desta madrugada

*Video:*
http://www.kyte.tv/ch/9038-klipsi/476554-tornado-17-june-e-of-grand-island





(c) Tornadolive.com






(c) Brian A. Morganti






(c) Scott Weberpal





(c) Tonightssky





(c) Chris Allington


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2009 às 11:05)

Fotos e videos Inpressionantes


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jun 2009 às 11:12)

Boas

Eu ontem assisti a alguma destas coisas ao vivo , o mal é que já era 4 e alguma coisa quando me deitei  

Ontem  para mim a trovoada foi mesmo muito boa, devia ser 60 descargas por minuto mais ou menos 

Abraços


----------



## vitamos (18 Jun 2009 às 11:23)

Imagens absolutamente fantásticas!


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 11:46)

*Entretanto mais umas fotografias de ontem, deste vez no Nebraska:*





(c) chasetours.com




Impressionante de facto estas céluas !!

Todo o desenvolvimento e energia demonstrados por estas fotos!


----------



## Vince (25 Jun 2009 às 17:16)

Ainda umas fotos da supercélula do passado dia 17 em Aurora/Nebraska






© ExtremeInstability.com






© ExtremeInstability.com


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2009 às 17:39)

Vince disse:


> Ainda umas fotos da supercélula do passado dia 17 em Aurora/Nebraska
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espéctacular mas ao mesmo tempo assustador.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2009 às 08:35)

Vince disse:


> Ainda umas fotos da supercélula do passado dia 17 em Aurora/Nebraska
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais especificamente, onde ocorreu esse fenómeno assustador?

Se visse uma coisa dessas à minha frente, 1º tirava 1/2 dúzia de fotos, e depois... punha-me a correr que nem tolo esconder-me em minha casa!


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2009 às 18:28)

Estas supercélulas podem ser defacto assustadoras

Grandes fotos


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jul 2009 às 21:41)

Vince disse:


> Ainda umas fotos da supercélula do passado dia 17 em Aurora/Nebraska
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutais registos.
Fotos fantásticas mas também assustadoras...


----------



## Sirilo (14 Ago 2009 às 17:12)

Video que também merece ser visto:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2009 às 18:10)

Uau, belo video


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2009 às 21:47)

Bom video


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 22:23)

Muito bom vídeo...


----------



## F_R (24 Set 2009 às 12:19)

Cheias nos EUA


----------



## Mjhb (10 Out 2009 às 10:54)

Este ano a coisa começa cedo pelos States*:






Neva até dar com um pau**...
Temperatura bem abaixo de 0ºC!!!

É o El NIño a dar os seus primeiros sinais de vitalidade.

* Estados Unidos da América
** neva muito


----------



## Minho (12 Out 2009 às 23:25)

De facto o Inverno entrou de modo duro um nos EUA e Canadá tendo-se batido aos recordes para a época com uma potente vaga de frio


http://www.calgaryherald.com/technology/Cold+snap+grips+sets+dozens+records/2092744/story.html

http://www.greatfallstribune.com/article/20091012/NEWS01/910120303

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-ap-ia-iowa-recordcold,0,438194.story

http://www.wenatcheeworld.com/news/2009/oct/12/record-cold-hits-region-snow-on-the-way/

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/edmonton/story/2009/10/12/mb-snowy-cold.html


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2009 às 02:05)

É curioso que ao mesmo tempo esteja a ocorrer o mesmo na Europa, que estão agora a trazer neves antecipadas.

Por acaso é engraçado que as entradas frias geralmente tendem a correlacionar-se quase em simultâneo nos EUA e Europa.



Minho disse:


> De facto o Inverno entrou de modo duro um nos EUA e Canadá tendo-se batido aos recordes para a época com uma potente vaga de frio
> 
> 
> http://www.calgaryherald.com/technology/Cold+snap+grips+sets+dozens+records/2092744/story.html
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Out 2009 às 11:43)

olá

No caso de *Calgary* (grandes jogos olímpicos de Inverno lá realizados há uns anos atrás), situada no vasto interior canadiano, à sombra do prolongamento das Montanhas Rochosas e acima dos 50ºN, sempre tive a noção de que tais condições não fossem anómalas para este período!


----------



## Vince (31 Out 2009 às 00:50)

The October 27-29th 2009 North and Northeast Colorado Snowstorm



> A significant early season snowstorm occurred across northeast and north central Colorado from
> Tuesday, October 27th through Thursday, October 29th, 2009.  Storm total accumulations ranged
> from four to 12 inches across the northeast plains of Colorado, to between 12 and 26 inches
> across the Front Range metro areas (see map below).  Even heavier snowfall occurred in the
> ...


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=bou&storyid=35794&source=0


----------



## Fil (4 Dez 2009 às 17:43)

Neva neste momento em parte do sul dos EUA, inclusive ao nível do mar na costa do golfo do México.






Agora em Houston, Texas:


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2009 às 18:07)

Area forecast discussion
national weather service lake charles la
1112 am cst fri dec 4 2009


> *
> .update...*
> 
> historic snowfall event has begun with accumulating snow already
> ...





> *Houston wakes up to earliest snowfall ever
> Accumulation sets record in city’s history; more flurries, worries forecast *
> 
> HOUSTON - Startling residents and weather experts, the Texas city set a record Friday for the earliest snowfall ever, prompting a winter storm warning for the state's southeast region.
> ...


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2009 às 18:14)

que estranho.....é o que dá ter uma massa continental enorme a norte.....basta um ventinho de norte que começa a nevar....mas se vier leste ou sul volta o ar tropical e as minimas tropicais e maximas nos 30º....clima giro o do S/SE dos EUA no inverno, tal como é o do japao, sul da china e taiwan
deixo aqui o resumo de houston durante o ano de 2008:
http://www.mundomanz.com/meteo_p/ye...OF+AMERICA&ind=72243&year=2008&action=display


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2009 às 23:15)

isto é que vai uma _Invernada _


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2009 às 11:40)

Simplesmente brutal!

Está a ser um inverno memorável na Europa e América.
Aliás se o último já foi muito interessante, este avizinha-se ainda melhor!



Mário Barros disse:


> isto é que vai uma _Invernada _


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Dez 2009 às 12:25)

*Neve e frio matam pelo menos 40 nos EUA e na Europa*

O frio intenso com temperaturas de vários graus negativos atinge nos últimos dias os EUA e a Europa, onde severos nevões deixaram pelo menos 40 mortos no fim-de-semana e prejudicaram todo o sistema de transporte, paralisando estações de comboios, aeroportos e fechando estradas.

Nos EUA, segundo a CNN, pelo menos quatro pessoas morreram no Estado de Virgínia. O governador Timothy Kaine autorizou o envio de até mil homens da Guarda Nacional para responder às chamadas relacionadas com a neve - que, em alguns lugares, chega a 45 cm de altura.

Segundo a CNN, mais de 6.000 chamadas foram atendidos neste fim-de-semana, quase metade relacionados com acidentes de trânsito e veículos isolados pela neve.

A neve atinge a maior parte da costa leste dos EUA e o nível da neve na rua atingiu números recordes em algumas áreas da região - o que preocupa as autoridades diante da movimentação adicional no período das festas de final de ano.

A queda de neve atingiu Nova Iorque, Boston, New England, Maryland, New Jersey e Pensilvânia - chegando em algumas regiões a deixar mais de 55 centímetros de neve nas ruas.

Muitos voos na região foram cancelados e as autoridades alertam para que os americanos evitem meter-se à estradas nestas condições. 

DD


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2009 às 22:35)

*Mau tempo faz 18 mortos nos Estados Unidos*

O mau tempo levou as autoridades a decretarem estado de emergência na parte central dos Estados Unidos, com uma forte tempestade a provocar 18 mortos, a maioria em colisões e despistes em estradas com gelo nos estados do Nebrasca e do Kansas. A tempestade estava a estender-se por cerca de dois terços do país, afirmou um porta-voz do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, Chris Vaccaro.
Houve centenas de passageiros retidos em aeroportos – pelo menos cem voos a sair do aeroporto de Saint Paul/Minneapolis foram cancelados; havia 200 pessoas no maior aeroporto de Oklahoma sem conseguir sair do local – e também houve motoristas a procurar abrigos em igrejas, descreve a BBC on-line. “É o primeiro Natal que eu e a minha mulher passamos juntos, por isso ela não está muito contente”, comentou Jonathan Cannon, que tinha procurado abrigo numa igreja do Oklahoma.
Por outro lado, algumas igrejas cancelaram as missas. “Prefiro ter as pessoas em casa do que fazer os seus funerais daqui a pouco”, disse o reverendo Roger Claxton, de uma igreja de Wabasha, Minnesota. Várias estradas interestaduais no Oklahoma, Dakota do Sul e Texas foram mesmo encerradas para evitar mais acidentes. Na cidade de Oklahoma a neve chegou aos 35 centímetros, quebrando um recorde do ano de 1914. O meteorologista Dennis Cavanaugh dizia que a força da tempestade era tal que “quase todo o país vai sentir algum tipo de impacto”.
Apesar da situação começar a normalizar no Midwest, responsáveis lançavam novos alertas: cidades como Nova Iorque ou Boston e até Washington corriam risco de inundações à medida que a chuva intensa se junta à neve derretida. Washington recuperava já de uma grande queda de neve que paralisou a capital no fim-de-semana passado.

PÚBLICO


----------

